# GSDCA 2010 Agility Invitational (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here are the courses, Tang is FAST and she won the 1st GSDCA Invitational!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

How wonderful!!!! thanks for posting these, it is very inspiring!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

That was great thanks for posting!


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

We don't have any chance to do agility around here in an organized way. But we are building our own course in the back yard. We have weave poles, tire jump, bar jumps, wait table, and other things. Lizzie loves it and we get great exercise.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Way to go TANG!!!

What a great couple of runs!!!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

From the GSDCA Board-O-Gram:

"At the recommendation of Helen Gleason, the Board authorized an Annual Agility Invitational to be held at the conclusion of the Agility Trial at future National Specialties"

Very cool that the Invitational will be an ongoing thing! :groovy:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Go Tang!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Wow!! That was fun to watch!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Really really nice!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

:groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy::groovy:


How freakin cool is that !!!! Way to go Marisa (sp?) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks MRL for sharing ! Wish we were that good.


----------

